# Just Bought A 4 Ft Terrarium



## balluupnetme

size is 2x2x4 finally found one at a good price, gonna have to get the accessories first

I was thinking either Chinese water dragon or iguana


----------



## Sylar_92

balluupnetme said:


> size is 2x2x4 finally found one at a good price, gonna have to get the accessories first
> 
> I was thinking either Chinese water dragon or iguana


Thats sick man, how much you get it for? I would prefer the tank to be horizontal that way if I did wet/dry setup the water dragon has space to swim. If I had that tank I would use it for some triceratops chameleons or emerald tree boas.


----------



## balluupnetme

Got It for $140, I'll just set it up then think about what to get later


----------



## BRUNER247

Basliks! They definitely aren't a holding kind of pet as they're meaner than hog snot! Stay about a ft without tail, another ft with. Look similar to dragon but better! They look more like a dinosaur, with the frill on head & down back. Very aggressive! Feeding time isn't none to nice & isn't recommended for those with weak stomachs. I miss my pair of basliks!


----------



## Sylar_92

BRUNER247 said:


> Basliks! They definitely aren't a holding kind of pet as they're meaner than hog snot! Stay about a ft without tail, another ft with. Look similar to dragon but better! They look more like a dinosaur, with the frill on head & down back. Very aggressive! Feeding time isn't none to nice & isn't recommended for those with weak stomachs. I miss my pair of basliks!


yeah! i almost forgot about those guys too. Things are monsters, but theres a lizard that looks more dinosaur than the baslik. To bad the one iam talking about is protected though. Heres a few pics, they look pretty cute but at the same time they look means as f*ck :


----------



## balluupnetme

Dude that's a monster ! can lizards like this even be handled ? are they aggressive when you touch em ?


----------



## Sylar_92

balluupnetme said:


> Dude that's a monster ! can lizards like this even be handled ? are they aggressive when you touch em ?


Yeah they have them in aussie zoos on display. They are only found in New Zealand and are considered endangered so its illegal to have them. Cool facts about them are : Slowest growing and most primitive reptile in the world which can well out live a human being by far. Also they are both equally related to snakes and lizards, and I've heard they can slow their breathing down to one breath per hour. The adults max out at 20 inches and weigh around 2-3 pounds. As for their temperament towards humans they are extremely terratorial and even more when in mating season. When they bite its hard to make them let go too. if you are intersted in something very closly related in appearence may I recommend the aussie water dragon? I had one before and she was a sweet heart but died on me for unknown reasons, just found her one day floating in the water part of my wet/dry terrarium. Heres a pic of a aussie water dragon for comparison ( not mine though).


----------



## BRUNER247

He's cool looking, but I'd still take basliks. Basliks would require thick welding gloves to handle.males can be very aggressive. They'll rip open a mouse or small rat in a heartbeat. Damn I want another pr now.


----------



## Piranha_man

That is freakin' dope yo...

I'd put some poison dart frogs in there.


----------



## balluupnetme

I'm a noob at this reptile stuff...what kind of lighting/fixture would I need say for a lizard ? an what other accessories ? You guys have any recommendations ? Thanks


----------



## bob351

That cage is the wrong footprint for a water dragon needs room to swim and climb and not even in question for an iguana they need small rooms, id go with an emerald tree boas but they arnt for the novice herp keeper, largest fangs in proportion so its size of all non venomous snakes. There are easier to keep arboreal snakes. I love pmans idea and you could make a mini rainforest in that tank with a ton of live plants a working waterfall the list of possibilities is endless for a dart frog tank that big.

You could also grab a small colony of 1 male 2 female greeen tree pythons and get thre diff morphs for some crazy colour in the tank.
GTP(blue morph my fav)




























Emerald boa










balluupnetme said:


> I'm a noob at this reptile stuff...what kind of lighting/fixture would I need say for a lizard ? an what other accessories ? You guys have any recommendations ? Thanks


Depends on the lizard most will require heat lamp and uvb bulb witch needs to get replace ever 6 months, uvb to digest calcium properly or you end up with metabolic bone disease and heat well its ptetty obvious lol, also a heat mat for night time temps since most herps require ambient air temps in the 80's. If you dont care for herps proporly you will end up with a very sick animal who will live a short life. This is why i like snakes since most do no require uvb at all, just heat.

imo snakes are much easier to care for than a lizard of any kind since most if not all don't require uvb at all.

Give this a read:

http://www.anapsid.org/parent.html


----------



## balluupnetme

thanks for the info, I got some reading to do ha


----------



## bob351

Its a great website for beginners and experiences hobbiest alike, herps have overtaken my hobby from fish they can be extremely rewarding when cared for properly, most of the problems with the harder to keep herps is a matter of getting the setup correct and the responsibility of the owner to his animals requirements not the actual animal itself being problematic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

bob351 said:


> I'm a noob at this reptile stuff...what kind of lighting/fixture would I need say for a lizard ? an what other accessories ? You guys have any recommendations ? Thanks


Depends on the lizard most will require heat lamp and uvb bulb witch needs to get replace ever 6 months, uvb to digest calcium properly or you end up with metabolic bone disease and heat well its ptetty obvious lol, also a heat mat for night time temps since most herps require ambient air temps in the 80's. If you dont care for herps proporly you will end up with a very sick animal who will live a short life. This is why i like snakes since most do no require uvb at all, just heat.Like said reptiles usually require a heatlamp and uvb bulb. If you go amphibians you do not need these as long as the room is not too cold.

imo snakes are much easier to care for than a lizard of any kind since most if not all don't require uvb at all.

Give this a read:

http://www.anapsid.org/parent.html
[/quote]


----------



## Smoke

Looking forward to the setup


----------



## Omnius

Since its a tall cage you need an arboreal reptile, I saw a green tree monitor... they also come in blue... Put a schefflera arboricola tree in there as the main plant and build around it.


----------



## balluupnetme

Omnius said:


> Since its a tall cage you need an arboreal reptile, I saw a green tree monitor... they also come in blue... Put a schefflera arboricola tree in there as the main plant and build around it.


Nice looking lizard man but expensive lol


----------



## bob351

balluupnetme said:


> Since its a tall cage you need an arboreal reptile, I saw a green tree monitor... they also come in blue... Put a schefflera arboricola tree in there as the main plant and build around it.


Nice looking lizard man but expensive lol
[/quote]
its also decently hard to care for for a first herp, plus enclosure of atleast 6' high and a 4' width and length, they are very active monitors and require alot of attention and a ton of food


----------



## balluupnetme

yea...just did some research on the net...What other arboreal reptiles are there ?


----------



## bob351

irian jaya carpet python are semi arboreal but im not sure that tank is big enough for full grown, green tree pythons (not great for handling), day geckos, tokay geckos, and the frilled dragon. Your cage is just shy of being able to keep basilisks or a water dragon, you can always have it as a grow out and build a custom terrarium when they get larger with a small pond. Whatever you do buy make sure its captive bred, many problems with herps occur from wild caught animals. I would say an arboreal snake is your best bet in that cage or a small breeding colony of geckos with a beautiful living display with live plants somthing along the lines of this but this has a pool asthe bottom you can always make the bottom and top suit the needs fo your herp but live plants make the cage look amazing and no comparison to fake plants and give it a rainforest feel.


----------



## His Majesty

id go for the tree pythons. they are sick looking. saw some the last time i went to the zoo. and the different morphs are wicked


----------



## Omnius

Anolis equestris are highly arboreal lizards and when they get older make impressive displays.


----------

